

Execution in the Kingdom of Nouns - pooriaazimi
http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2006/03/execution-in-kingdom-of-nouns.html

======
pooriaazimi
It's one of the best articles I've read in many months... I can't believe it
hasn't been posted here yet!

~~~
steerpike
Well, it _is_ six years old now. To be honest I imagine most of us already
read it a long time ago :)

(You're right though, it's still one of my favourite writeups about java)

